# One-Upping the other guy



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

All guys seem to play the one up game as some point...Crocodile Dundee's...... That's not a knife...THAT'S a knife....being a prime example....The best one I ever saw was when a co worker at the plant where I worked went to lunch with a consultant we had hired....

The consultant was a real pro, named Kinnear and had just published a book on process capability....and the co-worker was a black belt SPC expert....

let the pissing contest begin.....After a bit of verbal sparring, Black belt said....

Have you read the new book by Wilgonski? He is really sharp....To which Kinnear replied...

Yes, he is one sharp dude....He wrote the forward to my book.....

8-9-10....Yer out....:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

The best one I ever saw was a guy that was flipped out on meth or something, waving a huge machete around. A young guy, about 20. He had already severely injured some hapless adversary with this machete. He was standing near a detached garage, middle of summer, 0100 in the morning, no shirt, helicopter hovering over him with a spotlight. A young police officer was in front of him, gun drawn, hollering to drop the machete.

A coworker of mine (around 50+ at the time) crept up behind him, and knocked him completely off his feet, and completely unconscious with a flashlight. Somewhere, that worthless piece of crap is alive today, and a young policeman was spared the anguish of review boards, DA's, and probably lawsuits due to that kind of bravery.

The hero of this story (as is too common) died suddenly just a few years after his retirement. Whenever I hear people criticize police officers, I have to think of him. He was a Vietnam Vet, and as gentle as a lamb to good folks, but unflinching toward bad guys. He was a guy you could trust to tell the difference.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Forest said:


> The best one I ever saw was a guy that was flipped out on meth or something, waving a huge machete around. A young guy, about 20. He had already severely injured some hapless adversary with this machete. He was standing near a detached garage, middle of summer, 0100 in the morning, no shirt, helicopter hovering over him with a spotlight. A young police officer was in front of him, gun drawn, hollering to drop the machete.
> 
> A coworker of mine (around 50+ at the time) crept up behind him, and knocked him completely off his feet, and completely unconscious with a flashlight. Somewhere, that worthless piece of crap is alive today, and a young policeman was spared the anguish of review boards, DA's, and probably lawsuits due to that kind of bravery.
> 
> The hero of this story (as is too common) died suddenly just a few years after his retirement. Whenever I hear people criticize police officers, I have to think of him. He was a Vietnam Vet, and as gentle as a lamb to good folks, but unflinching toward bad guys. He was a guy you could trust to tell the difference.


I'll see your machete and raise you a dozen D cells...cool


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Woodchuck said:


> I'll see your machete and raise you a dozen D cells...cool


In my life, I've known two men that I considered unvanquishable. By that I mean, I didn't think they could be defeated in conventional method on equal terms. He was one of them.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

I will one up all of you. I will just bring Chuck Norris with me wherever I go. You're fugged! lol


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Once you get older and have a longer fuse to light that temper...Just not worth the time and effort.

When you realize you're not invincible and you're not going to live forever, alot of things that used to be important aren't that important anymore. Actually when you look back, they were pretty much stupid and trivial.

Oh to be young again and that stupid, thinking nothing can hurt you...How I lived through some of the stupid things I've done is a miracle and I'm pretty sure alot of you have done things that could have gone either way with your life.


----------

